# [Suche] Handy mit guter Internetfunktion



## K3n$! (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich ein Handy, mit dem man gut im Internet surfen kann.
Mit Internet meine ich allerdings noch kein HDSPA/UMTS, sondern ich möchte bei mir zu Hause und in der Schule auf das WLAN-Netz zugreifen.

Ich hatte mir schon ein Paar herausgesucht, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Geheimtipps, welches Handy besonders gut in dieser Disziplin ist.

--> Samsung S8000 Jét
--> Nokia 5800 Express Music
--> [SonyEricsson W995]

Wichtig ist ein großes Display und die leichte Navigation auf Webseiten.
Für die Zukunft wäre HSDPA auch nicht verkehrt.
Der Preis sollte sich schon im obengenannten Rahmen belaufen, jedoch habe ich vor, es erst in wenigen Monaten zu erstehen.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juni 2010)

Mobil surfen macht nur auf große Bildschirmen (etwa iphone display und größer) und mit einem ordentlichen browser spaß. im moment kommt man kaum an opera mobile vorbei (außer bei apple safari, aber ich glaube kaum, dass ein iphone in deinem preisrahmen reinpasst).

mit den genannten handys macht das surfen eigentlich nur bedingt spaß. ohne touchscreen ist nicht mit navigation, und die absolut träge reagierenden screens sind auch nicht der knüller. wenn du noch etwas zeit hast, kannst du ja das Samsung i8910HD im Auge behalten, kostet im Moment noch 350€, aber der nachfolger i9000 Galaxy ist schon auf dem markt für etwas über 400, und wird den preis wohl deutlich drücken.
sonst bekommst du für den preis einen google g1, der vorteil an dem handy ist die qwertz-hardwaretastatur, da macht ein leicht hinkender touchscreen auch nicht mehr so viel aus.

HSPDA bekommst du eigentlich mit jedem handy, mit dem sich einigermaßen ordentlich surfen lässt.


----------



## K3n$! (19. Juni 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Das IPhone liegt schon deutlich drüber und ich möchte schon ein Handy ohne Vertrag haben.

Ich hab mir gerade mal das I8910HD näher angeguckt und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist das Display zwar größer als beim 8000 Jét aber die Auflösung niedriger.


----------



## BlackDragon (19. Juni 2010)

Hallo K3n$!

Eventuell wäre das folgende Smartphone auch etwas für dich: HTC Wildfire
Es kostet im Moment ca. ab 260€ und ist noch nicht lieferbar, aber du sagtest ja bereits du wartest noch ein paar Monate.

Ab 300€ wäre eventuell auch das Samsung Wave noch einen Blick wert. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob der Preis schon zu weit über deiner Schmerzgrenze liegt.

Und meine persönliche Empfehlung ist das HTC Desire, welches ich auch selbst habe. Allerdings ist es mit einem Preis von über 400€ mehr als doppelt so teuer als deine Favoriten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Mfg BlackDragon


----------



## K3n$! (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir gerade mal die Modelle von HTC angeschaut und muss sagen, das Design gefallt mir sehr gut, allerdings hapert es am Preis  

Ich denke, es wird dann wohl eher ein Samsung Modell werden, jedoch bin ich weiterhin für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juni 2010)

Der Display ist zwar etwas niedriger aufgelöst (640x480 vs. 800x480), aber 640x480 ist schon sehr fein aufgelöst für die Größe, man sieht einen kleinen Unterschied, aber das stört nicht wirklich. Dafür ist das Display wesentlich besser also beim S8000, es ist nämlich ein OLED, das musst du in echt mal gesehen haben, dann weißt du was ich meine. Außerdem hat das S8000 ein prioritäres Betriebssystem, das heißt es gibt kaum Anwendungen dafür. Bei i8910HD ist zwar das aussterbende Symbian drauf, aber es gibt viele, viele Apps, und nicht zuletzt eine Community die immer was dafür bastelt.

Samsung Wave ist eine gute Alternative, sollst du mal im Auge behalten. Das Wildfire hat einen viel zu mikrigen Display, darauf surfen macht kein Spaß.


----------



## BlackDragon (19. Juni 2010)

Alternativ kannst du ja im Preisvergleich nach Alternativen suchen. Dort kannst du ja noch ein wenig nach geeigneten Sachen mit Hilfe von Filtern suchen. Ich habe mal nach ab 3 Zoll Displaygröße und WLAN filtern lassen, da ich denke, dass zum Surfen diese beiden Sachen auf jeden Fall erfüllt sein sollten.

Mfg BlackDragon


----------



## K3n$! (19. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mir bei Gelegenheit diese Geräte mal in natura anschauen und mir mal meine eigene Meinung dazu bilden


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juni 2010)

Ja mach das, die (AM)OLEDs sind absolute Hingucker, die sind normale Displays in so ziemlich allen Belangen überlegen.


----------



## maestrocool (20. Juni 2010)

Also ich kann nur sagen das die Anroid-Handys gerade bei Internetsachen die Nase vorne haben,
da sie die einzigen Geräte sind die auch Flash wirklich können (sofern man es einschaltet).
Außerdem laufen diese Geräte zur Zeit fluffiger als zb Win-Mobile Smartphone und das Iphone ist ja ein geschlossenes System (was auch zu teuer ist).

meine Empfehlung wär das HTC-Desire (schönes großes Display und Android 2.1 mit Flash)
aber fast jedes andere Android-Gerät, mit ebenso großem Display und Android 2.1 tuts auch, gibt ja fast alles was man braucht, kostenlos im Marketplace.
Samsung wär schon ne gute Wahl, die haben auf jeden Fall die schärfsten Displays (meine die Farben und Leuchtkraft), 
außerdem passt da Preis/Leistung/Qualität gut zusammen.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## fuddles (22. Juni 2010)

Ich würde auch ein Android empfehlen.
Zum Beispiel ein kleines HTC Tattoe: HTC Tattoo Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hat zwar nicht den Monster Bildschirm, aber ein gut funktionierendes Wlan und Android. Außerdem mit 200€ biste dabei 


> Ich hab mir gerade mal die Modelle von HTC angeschaut und muss sagen, das Design gefallt mir sehr gut, allerdings hapert es am Preis



Deine zuerst genannten Handys kannste übrigens völlig außer acht lassen für die von dir gestellten Ansprüche.

Ich hätte die Tage noch ein brandneues Samsung Wave für 290€ inkl. abzugeben. Stelle ich wohl noch in den Marktplatz...


----------



## foin (23. Juni 2010)

am besten soll das htc hd 2 sein, dass ist mit 550€ aber fast unbezahlbar...


----------



## K3n$! (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe inzwischen beschlossen, dass ich mir doch wohl ein Net/Notebook kaufen werde.
Ich denke, damit werde ich sicherlich glücklicher, da doch der Einsatzzweck für das Handy eher schlecht ist.


----------



## foin (23. Juni 2010)

das is wahrscheinlich die bessere wahl, netbooks sind nicht sehr teuer, doch sie erfüllen ihren zweck gut. telefonieren kann man mit jedem handy, da sollte sich ein billiges gutes finden...


----------



## mrwuff (23. Juni 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit O2 My Handy? Das ist quasi ein Zinsloser Kredit.
Habe mir so das Motorola Milestone gekauft mit O2O + 200MB Flachratte (+10€/Monat).
Bezahle 20€ im Monat (nur für das Handy) aber habe absolut keinen Verlust gemacht. (war nicht teurer als woanders)
Das Milestone ist für mich ein perfektes Handy, grade auch für das Mobile I-Net. Und es hat (war für mich vorraussetzung eine QWERTZ Tastatur + ANdroid 2.1)

Bei Ebay gehen die für so rund 300 weg gebraucht...


----------



## fuddles (23. Juni 2010)

Naja 20€ pro Monat ( *24 ) und zinslos bringts wohl net wenn das Gerät damit 110€ teuerer ist als woanders 

Milestone @370€ 
Motorola Milestone Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## mrwuff (24. Juni 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Naja 20€ pro Monat ( *24 ) und zinslos bringts wohl net wenn das Gerät damit 110€ teuerer ist als woanders
> 
> Milestone @370€
> Motorola Milestone Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Das war ja nicht gestern, sondern ist paar Monate her


----------

